

C++ gets high marks on performance - standard - frtizba
http://quality-news.com/1488/c-language-gets-high-marks-on-performance-with-new-isoiec-standard/

======
5hoom
One of the things that's always appealed to me about C++ is the "don't pay for
what you don't use" philosophy & the focus on performance.

I look foreword to C++11 becoming the default language implementation so that
the new stuff will start to appear in more projects (instead of being confined
to just the Boost faithful).

------
frtizba
basically, this is well known, but I found it interesting as it is now
standardized.

